# pumpkins



## cteddo (May 15, 2010)

Was approached by a pumpkin grower for pollination, anyone know what a fair price might be?


----------



## Tim Stewart (Jul 19, 2009)

$55-65 depending on how far away, how many hives he wants, and how long he wants them for.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

If he came to you I'd bet he's looking for "cheap." Why is he looking? Ask him for the old beeks number and give the guy a call. Vine seeds are generally hard on bees and most of the time require a can or more to "help" them along . North of you its 35 trending toward 40 for a 3 week "set. Not sure around Modesto-tracy. etc .... 

If you stay longer ask for more as your dead out rate will jump. How many hives in the pumpkins does it take to replace the income of one in the almonds? We stay away from the vine seed as its hard on bees. Unless your looking for income now and dead-outs later head to the hills and fight the bears instead. If you put up a good fence the bees will end up better in the mountains or elsewhere than on the valley floor next to a spray patch.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I get $65/hive and I think I lose money sometimes at that price.


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

California, Mellons, onions, cotton, and sunflowers are going for $30 - $40.
Local guys (Russians) are under $30 per hive.


----------



## cteddo (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions, I dont think I can afford more loses, I just had a significant pesticide kill and I am a small beekeeper.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

We just placed for 50. nice doubles. I like to tell my growers that sure they can low ball and get someone else, but I only bring top stuff. My loans are paid, so it's profit at this point anyway


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

you will be lucky to get 30 in tracy less around ripon the russians are going in for half that


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Russian bee keepers or Russian bee's.? So there are under cutters from Russia?


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Just alot of bees in Cali I take it. Too bad those bees cant winter big clusters eh? Im sure you big boys would love 30 dollar almond pollination factored into those business plans :lookout:


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

EastSideBuzz said:


> So there are under cutters from Russia?


 I YI YI  :lookout:


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

What is interesting is you see a lot of Russians selling out their business. Several are giving up around the Sacramento, Ca area. 
I guess they can't make a living on $20.00 pollination rentals.


----------

